
China lands Jade Rabbit robot rover on Moon - swatkat
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-25356603
======
swatkat
Live coverage started.

Video: [http://english.cntv.cn/live/](http://english.cntv.cn/live/)

Text: [http://live.china.org.cn/2013/12/13/coming-soon-
change-3-lan...](http://live.china.org.cn/2013/12/13/coming-soon-
change-3-lands-on-the-moon/)

~~~
swatkat
Landing success. Congrats to China. Rover will be deployed from lander few
hours (8 hrs?) later.

Landing video: [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnM-sJ-
KbNg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnM-sJ-KbNg)

------
swatkat
CCTV live stream begins at 11:00 UTC. Landing scheduled for around 13:40 UTC,
14th Dec.

~~~
yapcguy
Do you have a link to a live stream?

~~~
swatkat
Not yet. Looks like 4 more hours to go for live stream to begin. I'm following
this thread for updates:

[http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=33511.0](http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=33511.0)

Edit:

Live stream will be at:
[http://english.cntv.cn/live/](http://english.cntv.cn/live/)

Planetary Society blog: [http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-
lakdawalla/2013/1213091...](http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-
lakdawalla/2013/12130915-change-3-landing-tomorrow.html)

~~~
imdsm
Stream is now live, landing should be around 13:40 UTC IIRC.

------
jotm
Well, let's hope they succeed!

~~~
yapcguy
Yep.

Hope people can put politics aside and appreciate another step forward for
humanity and science.

Good luck to all involved!

~~~
wavesounds
I think another space race would be a good thing actually.

In fact I think it's how we should solve all our international disputes: First
country to put a man on mars gets the South China Sea.

~~~
thaumasiotes
But... putting a man on Mars takes a good chunk of his life for no gain to
anyone. Why not "first country to build a 700-foot traditional stone pyramid"?
"First country to paint 30% of its land area blue"?

~~~
noselasd
I'd be more excited about getting people to Mars, and so would presumably many
other - and it'd provide much more advances and gains than building a pyramid.

------
sreejithr
Good to see someone heating up the space race again. Hope to see awesome
retaliations from other agencies.

------
gokhan
Congrats to China. It was really exciting to see it live.

~~~
clayrichardson
I can't wait until we have realtime streaming video feeds from other vehicles
documenting other landings in progress.

Edit: Spelling and words.

~~~
outworlder
We are getting there, seen as how MRO managed to snap a picture of Curiosity's
descent.

Or how NASA tried to work with India (Chandrayaan-1 and Lunar Reconnaissance
Orbiter) to perform a bistatic radar experiment. I find the idea of two
entirely diferent crafts operated by two countries and working together to be
fascinating.

